# Elektrolabor-Versuch



## blackpannther (28. Oktober 2003)

hi,

wer kann mir bei diesen versuch schritt für schritt erklären was ich machen muss,und wie die auswertung aussehen sollte

danke und cu


----------



## chibisuke (28. Oktober 2003)

Also dazu brauchst wohl n Osziloskop...

Man kann die kennlinien zwar auch ohne messung errechnen, is aber extrem zeitaufwendig... wenn dus rechnen willst, würd ich dir auf jedenfall das programm PSpice nahelegen (von MicroSim), das kann die kennlinien zu solchen schaltungen binen sekunden durchrechnen, ich habs leider grad nicht bei der hand,,,

Wenn dus Messen willst, dann gehst du her und baust die schaltung so wie sie is auf nem steckboard auf, dort wo Ue eingetragen ist, schließt du eine spannung mit netzfrequenz an (im idealfall einen regeltrafo) dachte darauf das du auch wechselspannung benutzt, sonst verfälscht du die kennlinien ganz gravirend...

nun machst du einfach was da steht ... wobei C = 0 heißt das kein kondensator da is, C > 0 ist ein beliebiger... R = unendlich mein das der widerstand weggelassen wird, R < unendlich heißt das der widerstand da is...

Dort wo Ua steht schließt du das Osziloskop an, und dann schaltest du ein, nach warte eine sekunde bis der kondensator eingeschwungen is, und dann zeichne das bild vom osziloskop maßstabsgetreu ab.


Wenn dus von hand rechnen willst, is das ganze ziemlich kompliziert also, davon rate ich dir auf jedenfall ab...


----------



## blackpannther (29. Oktober 2003)

*antwort*

danke ich werde es so machen wie du es geschrieben hast,also nur messe nicht rechnen.

cu


----------

